# Sky Multi Room Issue



## eddie10 (16 May 2010)

I have sky plus in one room and another sky box int he attic which services two rooms(magic eye..). I have been getting letters from sky lately telling me to hook up the phoneline to each sky box or the multiroom charge will be charged at full rate. I hooked up each box and did the procedure to show they were on the same phoneline but disconnected after the test. I cant hook a phoneline to the attic as i have no line close to it. What are my choices? Do the one for all dives work with sky plus? If i was to get rid of the multiroom option altogether, the box in the attic would still have skys free to air channels? Is this correct? 3rd option would be move to UPC which i'm reluctant to do, but if needs must. Any alternatives gladly appreciated.


----------



## gipimann (16 May 2010)

You can buy a Wireless Phone Line Extender from Maplins which will give you a phone socket in the attic room (it plugs into a regular power socket).

Here's the UK version - [broken link removed]


----------



## eddie10 (16 May 2010)

Thanks Gipimann.


----------



## 99charlie (17 May 2010)

Hi Eddie, 
Sky trigger their boxes to dial home every now-and-then to ensure a multi-room box is being used at the correct address and not somewhere else. 
The Sky boxes have to be connected to a phone line for the first year only, and will not dial-in after that. They will usually send a few letters to get you to trigger a dial-in but won't move you onto the full sub for the second box without warning. 
I'd suggest you leave the setup as-is and trigger the dial-in when prompted by Sky. 
Regards, 
Charlie


----------



## eddie10 (17 May 2010)

Thanks Charlie.


----------

